# Red Empress or Chilotilapia euchilus - added VIDEO



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the easiest way to tell these fish apart?

My fish is a juvenile about 2 inches, has a blue head and 2 black stripes running down its body. The body is a brownish/yellow color. The top fin has a orange and white outline at the very top.

I know a picture would completely help, but I have been very very unsuccessful at taking pics of my fish. 

Here is a video I took of it! http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/ ... 0_4177.flv maybe that will help??

I've looked at online pictures and I really have no idea what I have???

What should I look for to tell me one way or the other?

Red Empress or Chilotilapia euchilus? Is there another species that looks like those also?


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

any ideas?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks more like Chilotilapia. They have a different mouth, a more rounded head


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

noki said:


> Looks more like Chilotilapia. They have a different mouth, a more rounded head


Yeah his head is more round than some of my other fish.


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

Chilotilapia rhodosii for sure


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

pastrycook3 said:


> Chilotilapia rhodosii for sure


A Chilo. rhoadesii? Hmmm...I thought his stripes looked different from those. I'm just going off of pics I can find though, I am very much a novice at this!


----------

